# Who uses CBD/Hemp Oil, Tinctures, Creams, and Balms?



## zach-hale (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello Friends, this is Zach here. 

Who uses any type of CBD oils, tinctures, creams, or balms?

Have you ever thought of using these before? 

Medical marijuana is great, and I use it my self. It helps me sleep at night. I use it because I cant stand heavy drugs because they are unsafe and unhealthy for your my body.

I have found something that has changed my life. It changed the way that I medicate my self. 

For years I had struggled with sleeping. I would sleep good some nights but most nights I wouldn't. I had to find something to help me sleep but it wasn't gonna be drugs.

Then I learned about the actual benefits of THC and CBD. So I tried it, I started to smoke it before I went to bed. All the sudden I was able to sleep all night and wakeup the next morning feeling like I had a full nights rest.

But there was something wrong.

Smoking isn't for everybody 

I didn't like smoking it, just like with anything that is inhaled (especially after being burned) there is substance that goes into your lungs. But I continued, it was the only way that I really knew how to get what I wanted. 

Then I had a friend of mine who was a Marine tell me about a hemp tincture (oil) that he was using to help him with his PTSD. 

I tried it, and I loved it. From that point on I take it every night and since then I havn't had a bad night with no sleep. I found what had worked for me. 

This is my story with cbd/hemp oils. I thought I would share it. I know that not everybody uses marijuana for sleep, but for much serious problems. 

I am not the only testimonial. I have a massive group of people that use all of these products for different medical problems. Anywhere from constant migraines to chronic pain from scoliosis

I want to hear what you guys have to say about this. I know that there is a lot of information out there about CBD and Hemp Oils. 

If there is more interested I can post more about what exactly I use and who I use. I can even post some of the other testimonials that I was talking about above. 

Warm regards, 

Zach


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2018)

Kindly use the form regularly and not so pushing products and spam like
You’re posting is coming off like advertisement


----------



## gb123 (Jan 10, 2018)

from 1000 miles away


----------

